
Transistors as switches - mynameisvinn124
how do transistors work as switches? i understand how it uses a small current to change the conductivity properties, and thus to control a larger current; i dont understand how the smaller current is controlled in the first place.
======
radudb
They have a base, a collector and an emitter. The low current from the base
makes the atoms between the collector and the emitter to allow the electric
current to pass. However it may be easier and more safe to use optocoupler if
using low amperage and a relay for high amperage.

